# Stephen Carpenter got a 9-string(!)



## couverdure (Sep 20, 2018)

Taken from this Instagram post.

I wonder if the new Deftones album will have some low C# riffage in it, and I also find it interesting that it has 9-string Fluences and a teardrop headstock rather than the six-in-line he's known to have.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 20, 2018)

I love the notion that he and Sergio Vega are slowly but surely swapping sonic roles. Sergio's parts are getting higher with the Bass VI and Stef is just getting lower and lower. Personally I think what Sergio's been putting on the table is great.


----------



## Vyn (Sep 20, 2018)

This is actually pretty cool. Really nice looking guitar!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 21, 2018)

woah a 9 string cockstock, that's pretty cool. I still prefer his red sparkle 8 string


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Sep 21, 2018)

Chino's not going to be happy about this.


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 21, 2018)

This is so dope! Can't wait to hear some tunes with the 9.


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 21, 2018)

Cool! Lets hear it on the next Deftones!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 21, 2018)

def cool, but what's that black fan fret in the upper left?


----------



## couverdure (Sep 21, 2018)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> def cool, but what's that black fan fret in the upper left?


It looks like a LTD M-1007 multiscale that appears to be refinished to matte grey.


----------



## I play music (Sep 21, 2018)

couverdure said:


> Taken from this Instagram post.
> 
> I wonder if the new Deftones album will have some low C# riffage in it, and I also find it interesting that it has 9-string Fluences and a teardrop headstock rather than the six-in-line he's known to have.


This should really be multiscale ...
Wonder what the scale length is. Looks quite short to me for a 9 string.


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 21, 2018)

I play music said:


> This should really be multiscale ...
> Wonder what the scale length is. Looks quite short to me for a 9 string.



25.5”


----------



## Gravy Train (Sep 21, 2018)

That reverse cock stock really works on a 9. I wonder if we'll get a 9 string Steph sig??


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 21, 2018)

Reverse cockstock....let me think about it...
But the overall look is nicely balanced


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 21, 2018)

Now lets get the cockstock on their 8 strings instead of that trash HRF headstock


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2018)

I play music said:


> This should really be multiscale ...
> Wonder what the scale length is. Looks quite short to me for a 9 string.



I mean, if I was going to spec a 9 out tomorrow I'd probably go for a fan too, but I assume Stef's decades of being a professional ERG player somewhat informed his decisions here.


----------



## budda (Sep 21, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Chino's not going to be happy about this.



Me and him both  but time will tell.


----------



## I play music (Sep 21, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I mean, if I was going to spec a 9 out tomorrow I'd probably go for a fan too, but I assume Stef's decades of being a professional ERG player somewhat informed his decisions here.


I mean, Stef's decades of being a professional player also somewhat informed his decisions that he needs that middle pickup because "it looks cool".

In all seriousness, this argument that guitarists with years on the stage automatically have to know how to design/spec a better guitar/amp/pickup/whatever just makes no sense.
I think Stef just enjoys playing whatever toy ESP gives him and probably has not wasted too much thoughts about multiscale or not. And for ESP not-multiscale was probably easier since they had already built one like that before.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2018)

I play music said:


> I mean, Stef's decades of being a professional player also somewhat informed his decisions that he needs that middle pickup because "it looks cool".
> 
> In all seriousness, this argument that guitarists with years on the stage automatically have to know how to design/spec a better guitar/amp/pickup/whatever just makes no sense.
> I think Stef just enjoys playing whatever toy ESP gives him and probably has not wasted too much thoughts about multiscale or not. And for ESP not-multiscale was probably easier since they had already built one like that before.



What is "better" exactly? Maybe something could be subjectively better for a given player, but I wouldn't go further.

This is just like when folks are shocked that Dino and Tosin didn't use super specialized ultra progressive tension strings and can sound great in drop z on a "too short" scale.

I never said he could spec something better, just that he probably spec'd something that he felt would work for his needs.


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 21, 2018)

couverdure said:


> I also find it interesting that it has 9-string Fluences and a teardrop headstock rather than the six-in-line he's known to have.



well, when you reach 9 strings I think putting them on a line would make the headstock jsut a bit tooooooooo long aye


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Sep 22, 2018)

budda said:


> Me and him both  but time will tell.



I was skeptical when he went to 8 string, but he's not doing djent chugga chugga on it, so I have faith he'll do right this time as well.


----------



## I play music (Sep 22, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What is "better" exactly? Maybe something could be subjectively better for a given player, but I wouldn't go further.
> 
> This is just like when folks are shocked that Dino and Tosin didn't use super specialized ultra progressive tension strings and can sound great in drop z on a "too short" scale.
> 
> I never said he could spec something better, just that he probably spec'd something that he felt would work for his needs.


My point was: You say it like if Stef made a conscious decision about wanting a straight scale. I see it more likely that Stef just didn't think too much about it. 

And maybe this goes into the unpopular opinion thread but I think Tosin's tone really doesn't sound great. 
Dino's tone sounds great when he plays his 7s but the low F# on his 8 string I'm not sooo convinced. The 8 string set was the "unbalanced" string set we were discussing as far as I remember.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2018)

I play music said:


> My point was: You say it like if Stef made a conscious decision about wanting a straight scale. I see it more likely that Stef just didn't think too much about it.



Seems like he made the conscious decision to add a string to the guitar platform he's been using for nearly two decades now.


----------



## I play music (Sep 22, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Seems like he made the conscious decision to add a string to the guitar platform he's been using for nearly two decades now.


Or
"Hey ESP, this looks cool, I also want one:"





"Sure, Stephen Carpenter specs?"
"Yep"
"Here you go:"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2018)

I play music said:


> Or
> "Hey ESP, this looks cool, I also want one:"
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why you're so dead set on Carpenter being some "guitar illiterate" who just doesn't care about anything.

The dude has experimented with different scales, pickups and configurations, bridges, neck joints, tunings, etc. over decades.

He probably just asked for another string on his tried and true platform that he's found works for him.

I'm sorry the dude didn't build your dream guitar.


----------



## I play music (Sep 22, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know why you're so dead set on Carpenter being some "guitar illiterate" who just doesn't care about anything.
> 
> The dude has experimented with different scales, pickups and configurations, bridges, neck joints, tunings, etc. over decades.
> 
> ...


Your original post sounded to me like going straight scale was a decision based on decades of experience and other guitarists can't know better because they don't have that experience. And with that I disagree: "I assume Stef's decades of being a professional ERG player somewhat informed his decisions here"
"He probably just asked for another string on his tried and true platform" That's something different and actually close to what I was trying to say...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2018)

I play music said:


> Your original post sounded to me like going straight scale was a decision based on decades of experience and other guitarists can't know better because they don't have that experience. And with that I disagree: "I assume Stef's decades of being a professional ERG player somewhat informed his decisions here"
> "He probably just asked for another string on his tried and true platform" That's something different and actually close to what I was trying to say...



You said that this guitar should be spec'd differently, even though we don't know how it will be tuned or played or even what the specs actually are, based on your own preferences.

I asserted that Stef's preferences were for a guitar as pictured, as he ordered. I said an experienced professional musician probably knows what specs they want, if you thought I implied they knew better than you about everything, that was not what I was saying. 

I don't think there are "wrong" or "better" specs, just different based on preferences that different players have. 

I remember back when the _only_ option for an 8-string scale was 30". The second anyone posed otherwise they were shot down. Now, it's fairly well accepted that there is a wide range of "proper" scales as some are fine with 27" or even less while others like 28" or 30" or even greater. 

I've personally bagged on the Stef pickup configuration, I don't like it. But, I know that's because I personally have little use for a middle bucker. I wouldn't say Stef "really should have put a neck pickup".


----------



## I play music (Sep 22, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've personally bagged on the Stef pickup configuration, I don't like it. But, I know that's because I personally have little use for a middle bucker. I wouldn't say Stef "really should have put a neck pickup".


What's wrong about saying that if you think it should have one?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2018)

I play music said:


> What's wrong about saying that if you think it should have one?



Because it's not my place to spec out someone else's guitar to my liking over theirs. 

I'll never understand why folks want guitars they didn't buy, or have the opportunity to buy, to be spec'd a certain way.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 22, 2018)

I've never felt such a combination of awe and dread...awe at the guitar, dread that half of the next Deftones album will feature it. I miss 6-string, or hell, even 7-string Deftones.


----------



## I play music (Sep 22, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because it's not my place to spec out someone else's guitar to my liking over theirs.
> 
> I'll never understand why folks want guitars they didn't buy, or have the opportunity to buy, to be spec'd a certain way.


Someone expressing an opinion and the specs of the guitar actually changing are two very different things. I don't see how it does any harm to anyone or where the problem is if some random guy on the internet says that he'd change a certain spec if it were his guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2018)

I play music said:


> Someone expressing an opinion and the specs of the guitar actually changing are two very different things. I don't see how it does any harm to anyone or where the problem is if some random guy on the internet says that he'd change a certain spec if it were his guitar.



That's fine.

I'm just saying I don't think that the guitar is spec'd "wrong".

This is probably just a misunderstanding.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 22, 2018)

Stef has long used lighter strings on super low tunings. Dude probably has incredible control of his playing technique and that lighter string sound is a huge part of his tone. If he was playing 30" scale guitars with a .090 for his low F# he wouldn't sound like Stef. 

Going longer on ERGs is often justified because of better intonation and stuff like that even though most dudes are adding a ton of strings and still only playing open and 1st fret on the bottom few. Really getting a longer scale adds a ton of tension which helps people stay in control of the guitar when they're new to it. Dudes that have been playing ERGs forever like Tosin start with the extra long scales and often rein it back in to 27" or around there. 

Im sure Stef will sling some incredibly heavy riffs with this new 9. Im eagerly awaiting the next track that hits as hard as the end of Diamond Eyes.


----------



## I play music (Sep 22, 2018)

BrailleDecibel said:


> I've never felt such a combination of awe and dread...awe at the guitar, dread that half of the next Deftones album will feature it. I miss 6-string, or hell, even 7-string Deftones.


I'm the opposite haha ;-) I like the 8 string Deftones way more. 


MaxOfMetal said:


> That's fine.
> 
> I'm just saying I don't think that the guitar is spec'd "wrong".
> 
> This is probably just a misunderstanding.


Yeah, it's spec'd wrong for my taste. But my taste doesn't affect Stef. 
Anyways, I'm eager to hear what he does with this new instrument Haven't heard any good music made with 9 strings yet but I don't see why it shouldn't be possible.


----------



## Soya (Sep 22, 2018)

BrailleDecibel said:


> I've never felt such a combination of awe and dread...awe at the guitar, dread that half of the next Deftones album will feature it. I miss 6-string, or hell, even 7-string Deftones.


Adrenaline or bust


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 22, 2018)

Man, ITT @I play music digging in hard on the “Stef’s personal guitar should’ve been a multiscale” argument.  That’s some deep level commitment to a hypothetical argument about what someone else might or might not be thinking!


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Sep 23, 2018)

If I ever get a custom guitar, I'm gonna be sure to build it to what people think I _should_ build it to, rather than my own wants and needs. That's what custom means, right?


----------



## eggy in a bready (Sep 23, 2018)

Adrenaline is the worst Deftones record

besides the new one, that is


----------



## Milchek (Sep 24, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Chino's not going to be happy about this.



I read somewhere that the next album is a return to slightly heavier form - which Stef wanted to go back to.


----------



## lewis (Sep 24, 2018)

damn that heastock looks killer on this to my tastes!!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 24, 2018)

So does that mean I can get 9-string fluence pickups from Fishman now?


----------



## ImNotAhab (Sep 24, 2018)

eggy in a bready said:


> Adrenaline is the worst Deftones record
> 
> besides the new one, that is



You mean Bore, right?
(Apologies for the Dad joke.)



That reverse cockstock looks great.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 24, 2018)

lewis said:


> damn that heastock looks killer on this to my tastes!!





I'm not really a cockstock fan, but it works beautifully here.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 24, 2018)

I play music said:


> This should really be multiscale ...
> Wonder what the scale length is. Looks quite short to me for a 9 string.



Wondering myself too. I spent like 3 mins Googling didn't find out so I gave up on that.

Anyone wanna measure their 9 string pickup cover and do some photoshopping measurements to estimate the scale length?


----------



## Vyn (Sep 24, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> So does that mean I can get 9-string fluence pickups from Fishman now?



Considering Schecter and Ibanez have production 9s and I'm guessing soon to be ESP/LTD based on this, it wouldn't be too far off. Hell Bareknuckle have been doing 10 string pickups on request.


----------



## couverdure (Sep 24, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> So does that mean I can get 9-string fluence pickups from Fishman now?





Vyn said:


> Considering Schecter and Ibanez have production 9s and I'm guessing soon to be ESP/LTD based on this, it wouldn't be too far off. Hell Bareknuckle have been doing 10 string pickups on request.


Fishman shared the pic on their Instagram page, so there's a possibility that they might mass-produce some 9-string pickups at some point.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 25, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Considering Schecter and Ibanez have production 9s and I'm guessing soon to be ESP/LTD based on this, it wouldn't be too far off. Hell Bareknuckle have been doing 10 string pickups on request.


I've considered Bareknuckle, but I honestly don't trust passives at the tunings I'm in. Higher output passives, IME, tend to be either shrill in the high end or muffled in the low end when you get dialed in down at A0. My 909s actually work pretty well, but I like the idea of having a few different voicings in the same guitar at least for recording purposes, so some readily available Fluence 9-string pickups that fit active routes would be ( . )( . ).


----------



## Semi-pro (Sep 25, 2018)

Anyone else thought that Deftones is now likely to become one of the 1st bands (if not the first!) to have gone more than one full octave below their initial tuning?


----------



## I play music (Sep 25, 2018)

Semi-pro said:


> if not the first!


Meshuggah?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 25, 2018)

I play music said:


> Meshuggah?


They're not even a full octave below standard yet.


----------



## I play music (Sep 25, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> They're not even a full octave below standard yet.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 25, 2018)

Totally forgot about that one song.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Sep 25, 2018)

As someone who loves 9s, I hope he helps open more people up to 9s, that way the market will expand for them. I'd love to have more readily available aftermarket pickups and more high quality 9s, specifically the return of the RG90, but without BKPs driving the cost up.


----------



## vildhjarta888 (Sep 25, 2018)

If ESP makes a production model like the RG9 then I will literally buy it and replace my RG9 and get the fishman pickups as well


----------



## trem licking (Sep 25, 2018)

while we're at it, let's get some production 8s with floyds like he has too


----------



## Djentlover666 (Sep 26, 2018)

I hope its 30 inch scale but it's not my guitar so wutever. I'm going to guess its 28 inch scale. Could be 27... yuck I hope it's not though. 28 at least.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 26, 2018)

trem licking said:


> while we're at it, let's get some production 8s with floyds like he has too


I’m quite sure there’s a deep state conspiracy against Floyd 8s. There is no other reasonable expectation as to why the world won’t give me what I want. (Schecter and Agile, you get a pass. The rest of you? In my office. NOW!)


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 26, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I’m quite sure there’s a deep state conspiracy against Floyd 8s. There is no other reasonable expectation as to why the world won’t give me what I want. (Schecter and Agile, you get a pass. The rest of you? In my office. NOW!)



Forget about an 8 string floyd with a piezo; that you just do yourself.


----------



## Veldar (Sep 27, 2018)

I fucking wish that I could sit in on Deftones writing sessions, watch all three string players and the keyboardist figure out what a c is on every instrument haha


----------



## ThePIGI King (Sep 27, 2018)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Forget about an 8 string floyd with a piezo; that you just do yourself.


:'( you mean no RG2028x for me?


----------



## Billbill (Sep 30, 2018)

Guys! Stef has also changed up is usual dual AxeFx/engl poweramp rig and bringing back some analog gear! Check out this YouTube vid with bob Bradshaw talking about Stef's new rig! Damn I can't wait for the new Deftones album!!


----------



## Billbill (Sep 30, 2018)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Billbill (Sep 30, 2018)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 30, 2018)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 30, 2018)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Vuurius (Sep 30, 2018)

thanks for the awesome video! 
btw I love the cock stock on the 9 string


----------



## philkilla (Sep 30, 2018)

GunpointMetal said:


> They're not even a full octave below standard yet.



Not to mention, Nebulous/Shed/This Spiteful Snake..


----------



## 1joey (Dec 24, 2018)

I play music said:


> This should really be multiscale ...
> Wonder what the scale length is. Looks quite short to me for a 9 string.



It’s 30” scale, you can look at pickup’s size (which is documented) and estimate how many of them you can place from bridge to nut.


----------



## Grooven (Jan 3, 2019)

And this fool said nah 9 strings are a bit much now look at you lol although I got my 7 and 8 cause of him,won't be getting the 9 but can't wait to hear what madness we're in for


----------



## DeKay (Jan 10, 2019)

das some good shit coming


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 10, 2019)

this with an 8 string and a normal neck pickup would be super sweet. and a multiscale if they went all out.


----------



## SurelyTheEnd (Jan 11, 2019)

I do love Stef's pursuit for ever-growing amounts of strings


----------

